# MTB-Schuhe in Nürnberg ?



## bisicklist (2. März 2021)

Kann mir jemand einen Laden zum shoppen von MTB-Schuhen in der Region Nürnberg empfehlen?

PS: für Plattformpedale


----------



## maersk (2. März 2021)

Fahrradkiste Nürnberg zum Beispiel, bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass die momentan keine Bikeklamotten verkaufen dürfen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bisicklist (3. März 2021)

Corinna hatte ich schon wieder vergessen... ;(


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2021)

maersk schrieb:


> Fahrradkiste Nürnberg zum Beispiel, bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass die momentan keine Bikeklamotten verkaufen dürfen, oder irre ich mich da?


Anrufen 2879064


----------



## microbat (7. März 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## CanyonAndy (7. April 2021)

Ist zwar etwas auserhalb von NBG, ich kann mit bestem Gewissen den Laden "Bikedevilz" in Zirndorf empfehlen.


----------

